# Ende Dezember nach Rügen Mefo angeln



## Padde92 (28. November 2015)

Hallo ihr lieben, 

Ich plane mit meiner Frau, über Silvester und paar Tage in den Januar hinein nach Rügen zu fahren. 
Wir würden gerne in ein schönes Ferienhaus nah an der Ostsee. 
Meine erste Frage, hat da jemand evtl. schon erste Tipps für schöne Häuser ? 

Dann natürlich das Thema mefo. Welche Regionen könnt ihr empfehlen, ich möchte es von Land aus versuchen und hoffe Silvester mir eine mefo mit meiner Freundin braten zu können. 
Ich hoffe ihr habt vllt ein paar Tipps für mich, eventuell ist ja sogar jemand da oben, wo ich mich angeltechnisch anschließen könnte. 

Lieben Gruß 
Patrick


----------



## chester (28. November 2015)

*AW: Ende Dezember nach Rügen Mefo angeln*

Du planst mit deiner Frau dahin zu fahren und dann auch noch mit deiner Freundin nen Fisch zu essen?

Respekt, das sit Freizeitstreß!


SCNR


----------



## Stichling63 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Ende Dezember nach Rügen Mefo angeln*



chester schrieb:


> Du planst mit deiner Frau dahin zu fahren und dann auch noch mit deiner Freundin nen Fisch zu essen?
> 
> Respekt, das sit Freizeitstreß!
> 
> ...




Hi hi hiiiiii :m:vik:


----------



## tomsen83 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Ende Dezember nach Rügen Mefo angeln*

Kann dir baabe auf Rügen empfehlen. Im strandpark gibt's top Häuser mit Sauna,whirlpool und Kamin. Nach kurzem Spaziergang bist du in göhren am Strand mit interessanten Strukturen und ner Seebrücke.


----------



## Pikepauly (28. November 2015)

*AW: Ende Dezember nach Rügen Mefo angeln*

Ich wünsch Dir viel Spass, egal ob mit Frau oder Freundin.:m

Ist das Ende der Schonzeit immer noch 14 ter Dezember?


----------



## Padde92 (29. November 2015)

*AW: Ende Dezember nach Rügen Mefo angeln*

 

ist mir gerade auch aufgefallen, dass ich mich da etwas verzettelt habe 
nein, ich habe noch keine frau, nur meine freundin, und da hoffe ich eine schöne mefo auf rügen zu fangen, die wir uns dann zubereiten können. 
ja ende der schonzeit ist der 14. dezember. 
hat noch jemand tipps


----------



## anzip (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Ende Dezember nach Rügen Mefo angeln*

Die Nord und Ostküste sollte gehen. Falls du eine Lücke zwischen den Netzen findest. Heute schon Netze in Ufernähe Mukran. Echt zum ko.....


----------



## aesche100 (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Ende Dezember nach Rügen Mefo angeln*



anzip schrieb:


> Die Nord und Ostküste sollte gehen. Falls du eine Lücke zwischen den Netzen findest. Heute schon Netze in Ufernähe Mukran. Echt zum ko.....




Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Zum Mefoangeln fahre ich nicht mehr nach Rügen!!!|gr:


----------



## pagode (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Ende Dezember nach Rügen Mefo angeln*

Fahre seit Jahren auch nicht mehr, wegen den Netzen ... #q


----------

